# I need help with an unusual space in a room



## michal1010 (Aug 10, 2017)

I will renovate this room and I am looking for some advice how to use the space above the entrance to the cellar (as you can see on the first photo ). I would like to create some storage space here but I am not sure how to do it. The whole room will be changed including the floor, wall color or furniture.

I am thinking about the way you can see on the second photo, but it is quite expensive. Open to all ideas/suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You could just build it into a closet so you hang close in order, short to long.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I am thinking about the way you can see on the second photo, but it is quite expensive


It shouldn't cost all that much if you diy. If you paint it you can use a lesser grade of lumber. Plywood where you can will also lessen the cost.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You can use plywood that may help you to gain the best options out of it for providing one with the ways that are best for making the space useful and to store some items there.


----------



## C_Murphy (Sep 30, 2017)

What about floating shelves?


----------



## ahmeddawood88 (Oct 18, 2017)

you may consider decorating the wall with some decals.


----------



## TeriKee (Oct 18, 2017)

You can purchase inexpensive "box" shelves to install if you want storage. Or for something unique, you could hang a smaller wooden pallet as a base & then add home decor, something 3D or photos.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You could fill it in with storage like in your photo (there are numerous on Google). Depending on your DIY skills you could build it as a unit or as a series of separate boxes - or even buy separate cabinets - then fill in the front of any 'wasted' voids. The thing with separate boxes is that you will have double thickness at adjoining surfaces. If you go with painted you could get away with mdf or store-bought sheets of veneered particle board


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

Make the whole dead triangle space with the space above it into the shelving in the number two picture then add doors to make it look like a built in cabinet. 




























Build another one on the opposite or same wall to match.

Use faux drawer or door fronts and paint to blend in or stain to bring it out.


----------

